

If not Silicon Valley then where would you move your startup? (me: I am thinking Portland) - rokhayakebe

What would be your second choice for your startup location?
I have never been to Portland, but I think it is a good place to start a tech company. 
======
davidw
Portland's a pretty nice place, although the weather is very gray and
depressing during the winter.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thats what I heard. I do not think it would bother me much. I can stay in for
the day and only go out at night.

------
samb
if not sv, i wouldn't move it anywhere. (currently in chicago)

